

Announcing the Kaleidoscope 2 Public Beta - weslly
http://blackpixel.com/blog/2012/11/announcing-the-kaleidoscope-2-public-beta.html

======
frou_dh
It's a shame that V1 of this app saw so little evolution, and that there
doesn't seem to be any meaningful upgrade pricing, but this will likely be
very good.

